# Virtual Imaginings: Short Story Anthology by KB authors (was WE HAVE A BOOK!)



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

The Kindle version of the book is now live and available for purchase... so go for it!

There are 15 stories (essays and fiction) in _Virtual Imaginings_ and the styles are quite eclectic and do a pretty spiffy job of representing the different indie writers here.

The proof copy of the print version will be delivered to me tomorrow; if it looks good I'll approve it and it should be for sale online in about a week; the list price is $11.95 but Amazon has been pretty good about discounting Inkblot Books books.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Just bought it and will move it to the top of the to be read pile. Thanks to all who contributed to the project!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for catching my brain cramps and moving this


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, Intinst, didn't realize you were doing an image link, too!    Thumper, no problem!

For anyone not familiar with this, this is a collection of short stories by KindleBoards authors, and the proceeds go to charity!

Woohoo!

Betsy


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

Just one-clicked. Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Just wanted to be sure everyone got a chance to see the artwork before they bought the book, *everyone* is going to *buy* the book, *aren't they*?


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm certainly going to be looking for when the paperback goes up on Amazon.   Love the cover artwork.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Just bought it. Thanks to all who contributed!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I got mine! Can't wait to start...so I won't. I'm off to read!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have it now too.  Nice cover art and I think these will be great reads.

Marti


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

My review will be posted on my blog tomorrow!  

I'm really looking forward to reading it and seeing what I thought.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bought mine last night!  Woohoo, something new to read while I wait at the Doctor's today!

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I also just bought it.  Thank you for such a nice project and for a good cause too.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

I too intend to buy the paperback as well.  Great job everybody!  This turned out to be spectacular!~

Spread the word about it to everybody else as well!


----------



## Christopher L. Hughes (Sep 12, 2009)

Can't wait for the print version!! ... Is it cool to post it on my website now?


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I'll be buying a print copy as well.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Just bought! Can't wait to read it. 

Melissa


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

I just bought my copy. I can't wait to get started on it.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Got mine. Half way throught it. Excellent. Buying the DTB's for stocking stuffer.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Great price!  I was wondering what to read next.....


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Bought -- have to wait till I abandon the control center to grab it an look at it though (Control center is basically bunker that's killer on WN -- every once in a while I can get a sniff of a signal but not very often).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

#2 in Books > Health, Mind & Body > Cancer > Breast Cancer
#9 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories > Anthologies
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Anthologies

Betsy


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Don't forget to review it when you're done!  Make us look good! 

(Of course, don't lie or anything... just take that $20 I'm slipping under the table to you)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon Gift Cards bought through the KB link are good, JD!


Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I wish I could review it, But......... you know.  

Ed P


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Christopher L. Hughes said:


> Can't wait for the print version!! ... Is it cool to post it on my website now?


Heck yes!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

The proof looks good and has been approved...I'm hoping we'll see it available in about a week.










And hey you get to see my spiffy new carpet at the same time!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Ill take five books, and three yards of your carpet.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Ill take five books, and three yards of your carpet.
> 
> Ed Patterson


You can get almost 3 yards of it at Lowe's for $200


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Who did the cover art? I really love it!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Thumper said:


> You can get almost 3 yards of it at Lowe's for $200


Not if you have a coupon!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

My review is up!

It's a well-earned 5 Stars!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

911jason:


Thank you! 


(I might add that the capable formatting and choice of title font by one Thumper added to the overall elegance.)


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Archer did the cover art. Wonderfully talented isn't she?

Very nice review RedAdept. Sorry for the tears. Trust me when I say that it was not easy to put that in writing. 

Now for a personal note to all of you who have contributed to this project, and of course those who are purchasing copies of this book. As the spouse of a lady who has been afflicted with breast cancer, I am well aware of the consequences of contracting this disease. My wife and I are deeply touched that you have all contributed your work, time and effort into a project that will contribute to finding a cure for the disease or at least methods of improving the treatments. I am honored to have my contributions stand beside yours and humbled that so many good people reside at this forum. Thank you moderators for helping to keep us organized as we pursued this goal. 

God Bless you all.

humbly yours,
Ricky


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I just bought my copy.

Hmmm.

There must be some way we can get this better exposure here on KB.

I have been following this but with the new threads, kept losing it.

Others may have similar problems.

Can Harvey put it in the blog?

Just sayin.......


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I just found this thread myself. I got email notifications on the first three threads, but lost track after that.  
I'm subscribing to this one now, though.

But let me just say how WICKED excited I am about this!!!! I'll start pimpin' in right away and will buy the print copy when it's available.
QUERY: is this going to be available on Smashwords?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> There must be some way we can get this better exposure here on KB.
> 
> ...


Thanks Geoff, we'll work on that.  I've also changed the subject of the thread to make it more descriptive. Perhaps at some point someone who really enjoys it will post about it in the Bargain Book thread. 

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I just noted that the Amazon ranking was like 700. Wonderful. Sales must be coming in. Is there anyway the DTP owner could let the authors know the copy sold count.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Amazon.com Sales Rank: #554 in Kindle Store (See Bestsellers in Kindle Store)
Popular in these categories: (What's this?)

#2 in  Books > Health, Mind & Body > Cancer > Breast Cancer 
#6 in  Books > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories > Anthologies 
#7 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Anthologies


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

rjkeller said:


> QUERY: is this going to be available on Smashwords?


I'll be working on that this weekend...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I just noted that the Amazon ranking was like 700. Wonderful. Sales must be coming in. Is there anyway the DTP owner could let the authors know the copy sold count.
> 
> Ed Patterson


As of a minute ago, 37 copies...


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Thumper said:


> I'll be working on that this weekend...


Thanks!!!! 
You rock.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

It has been pointed out that knowing exactly to which organization the proceeds are going would be helpful in promoting this book. Was that ever decided, because if it was, I missed it.

First Amazon Kidle payment won't be until January, and the print payment won't be until February or March (though I'll get a sales report before then and may advance the funds to make it easier); when it hits the account, I will provide proof of funds disbursement, but I'll need to know where the money is headed.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a question.

I have it already and its on the top of my TBR pile -- I've looked at it a bit.

The table of contents lists the stories by name -- is there any way to see the authors of said stories without having to go to each one and note them?


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

The Kindle version is now ranked at # 500. Outstanding.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> I have a question.
> 
> I have it already and its on the top of my TBR pile -- I've looked at it a bit.
> 
> The table of contents lists the stories by name -- is there any way to see the authors of said stories without having to go to each one and note them?


Probably not... I was just happy to get a TOC that actually went to the correct pages, I didn't even think of trying to work the author name in there as well, though the TOC for the print book has just that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Something to remember for Vol 2!  

Betsy


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

A suggestion for the breast cancer charity; the Susan Komen Foundation. They're widely recongnized and they've got a four-star rating by Charity Navigator, the highest possible rating.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Table of Contents with the authors could be published hee, but also the DTP can be adjusted to in clude it in the descripion as you get 4,000 characters. It can be added to the author line where the names would be searchble and come up in each authos page and list - whih help spread the word.

Ed Patterson


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

It's gorgeous--that cover is a work of art!!!  I love it!!!!

Congrats to everyone on a very fine job!

Maria


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

I know we just finished book one and I understand that book two may be a while down the road, but I'd like to suggest we increase the word count cap to 10k words. I have a good short story but could not submit it because it is a bit over 8k words. Refinement will almost certainly add a few words here and there. Of course if there are objections to raising the cap I can do another story. Just thought I'd ask.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Reeses_Addict (Sep 21, 2009)

@ Thumper and Archer:

Would you consider sending the authors a high quality jpeg of the cover so we could print it and frame it?  We could send you our email address or something.  I would prefer not to buy an extra DTB just to rip the cover off.  Thanks.

@ All of the authors:

I loved every story and cannot wait for the next installment.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Ricky:

15,000 words is the threshold count for novellette. Twice that is novella and 50 K is novel. Most readers of short fiction like "short," although some do not like FLASH (500 - 1000 word). 

Ed Patterson


----------



## PJP (Jun 1, 2009)

Got mine early this morning and started reading right away , love it ! And the cover art is beautiful !


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I just bought my copy and am excited to dive into it. Kudos to our authors for pulling this together!

I'll add it to our news banner today as well.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

On my way to buy mine now....  Is there any way that we could have a list of the authors and their corresponding KB names?  I know most people by their KB names but don't know their name "out in the world".  Thanks and Kongrats to our members who made this happen!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here it is:

*Broken by R.J. Keller
The Accordian by J. Dean
Coping With Breast Cancer by Ricky Sides
The Last Step by Michael E. Thompson
Cat Feathers by Brendan Carroll
Pound of Flesh by Richard Gerard (Reeses_Addict)
Purgatory by Maria Rachel Hooley
Being Regular by K.A. Thompson
America, Land of Mysteries by Ricky Sides
Dime a Dip by Edward C. Patterson
Uncle Aleister by Randolphe Lalonde
Angel of Death by Richard Gerard
The Frogs of Orange Tree by Christopher L. Hughes
The Land of Fear by William Woodall
Sam by K.A. Thompson*​
I don't want to match names to screen names, because I might be wrong, but I'll let those three or four authors post their identity. Most are identifiable.

Hope this helps

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Ricky Sides said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I know we just finished book one and I understand that book two may be a while down the road, but I'd like to suggest we increase the word count cap to 10k words. I have a good short story but could not submit it because it is a bit over 8k words. Refinement will almost certainly add a few words here and there. Of course if there are objections to raising the cap I can do another story. Just thought I'd ask.
> 
> ...


The problem with a 10,000 word cap is total book length. If 20 writers participate, that would wind up being hefty book... but I do anticipate bumping the story length up a bit. We don't want to get into the novelette range for an anthology, not unless there are 10 or fewer anticipated submissions.

I also anticipate that with the next one the authors will receive some sort of token payment--we're talking in the under $20 range, depending on how many people participate, but still paying out _something_.

We should be thinking in terms of springtime as a deadline; give people a chance to write something new if they want, or seriously polish up an existing story.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd certainly be interested in particpating in the next one, depending on the minimum word court. I don't think either of my short stories have ever gotten out of the 5,000 words range.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you for the speedy answer. No problem, I'll just shelve that story and work up another that fits the appropriate length.

Thank you for the compliment Reeses. I also wish I had a good JPG of the cover so that I could place an add for the book on my website to help promote it.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Just bought it! Love the title and cover art. I've never been able to master the short story, so I'm looking forward to reading all the different writing styles and voices. What a wonderful idea to give the proceeds to charity.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Count me in also. I have a new idea that isn't panning out for full novel treatment and doesn't want to get at the end of the long line of works in progress. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

i have bought my copy, can't wait to read it


----------



## Reeses_Addict (Sep 21, 2009)

PraiseGod13 said:


> On my way to buy mine now.... Is there any way that we could have a list of the authors and their corresponding KB names? I know most people by their KB names but don't know their name "out in the world". Thanks and Kongrats to our members who made this happen!!


I won't try to id the others, but I am Richard Gerard


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd definitely be interested in contributing a story for a future anthology.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm already thinking of a cover concept for the next one. (Assuming you want me to do another one...)

I'm also working on a submission for it.  
As far as a jpg of the cover art goes, no difficulty on my end. I'm just very glad you guys are happy with it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Allrighty...It's now available at Smashwords for those who don't have a Kindle.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/5733

Still tying to work out why it's not listing as an Inkblot Books book, but we'll fix that later...for now it's up an available.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Just bought it. Thank you.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks Thumper! On my way over there now to get a copy.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Sorry I've been out... of my mind... lately.  Going to get my copy now.  I'll have to write something for the next one since I have no short stories hanging around, but at least I'll have a bit of time to work on it before then.  Watching the Texans lose their game right now.  Maybe I'll write a short story about the Texans victorious history.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

I just finished reading the book. There are some fine short stories represented in the collection.  

Well done everyone.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Brendan:

You better contribute something, because your story "Cat Feathers" was pure delight.

Ed Patterson


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Anybody know how the sales are going?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

68 copies as of a few minutes ago; works out forty some odd bucks...

Print copy is showing on Amazon, but as "out of stock." First person to order should trigger it as showing up to be in stock, at least within a day or so.

http://www.amazon.com/Virtual-Imaginings-Liam-Parker/dp/1932461221/

They haven't connected it to the Kindle page yet, either...that'll come...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Okay, I kicked it off, Thumper.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Thumper said:


> 68 copies as of a few minutes ago; works out forty some odd bucks...


69 now!!! 
Wait.....let me repharase that..... I bought one and raised it one unit up from 68


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

And I just bought the paperback. Hopefully they'll have it in stock soon.


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

I purchased mine yesterday, but not sure when I will get past the first two stories I read...was already in the middle of another book and have a bunch of TBR's....but this was a great idea and I will be looking forward the new anthology in the Spring of 2010! Thanks everyone!


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

I have a suggestion that might help sales with this book.  If Thumper could go in and add a list of the stories it contains and their authors, and maybe a one-sentence description of what they're about, it would really give people a better idea of what they're buying.

It could be put in the product description area or maybe in the editorial reviews section if there isn't room.  I've noticed that sometimes product descriptions are cut off, but anything in the editorial review section never is.

Just a thought anyway.  What do the rest of you think?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

And if it doesn't fit, a kindleboarder (not a contributor) could volunteer to put it up in a review.

Ed Patterson


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

That's what I was thinking too. Someone who has read the book and is good at reviews...which leaves me out since I'm horrid at writing those things.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*IT'S SHIPPING.* Just got notice that mine is on the way and checked the product page and all holds are gone.

Ed Patterson


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

I ordered the Kindle version on 11/9 and 2 copies of _Virtual Imaginings_ today, one for me and one for the basket I am building for next year's raffle basket. Instead of offering mysteries like I've always done, I am thinking of filling the basket (maybe two baskets as only one will not fit all my favorite Indie authors!) full of books by Indie KB author-members. I.m tentatively calling it "The Far Side Basket" or something similar to this year's "Murder Most Sporting Basket".

A question for all contributors:

Can I send the book (and maybe my own copy too?) to each of you for your signatures? I'll be including postage and maybe some mailing envelopes. I would also like Archer to sign the cover, if she is willing. This would make the book so special to whoever wins my 2010 basket.

Hope the above is not too OT.

Thanks,

ebc, will read _Virtual Imaginings_ after I've finished reading BC's _Red Cross of Gold I_


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

I'd be willing to sign the book for you, and I'm pretty sure the other authors would be glad to do that as well, although I can't speak for all of them of course.
If you'll PM me, I'll give you my address.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I'd be happy to do that, too.  
Same instructions...PM me and I'll give you my address.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Count me in. PM me for the address.

Ricky


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

No worries on my end. Send me a message.

One thing you can do instead of sending the book is send a transparent label to each author, who signs it w/a Sharpie. Then you affix the labels at, say, the first page of the story written by that author. I do this all the time with long distance 'signings'. That way, we all need your address, we all send you the small, signed label, and you put 'em in. Takes a lot less time and money than sending the book around 15 times.




I've been thinking about auctioning off the original cover drawing on KB--result donated to Susan G. Komen along with bookproceeds. Would be tastefully framed. What do you guys think?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I support the signature and sent Appleheart my land address yesterday.

Ed Patterson


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Throw my name in the list as well.  PM me and I'll send you my address.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Y'all know you can PM Appleheart with your address right?    You don't have to wait for her to PM you?  Just click on the little box under her user name on the left hand side--it'll either be open or green, depending on whether she's online or not.

Betsy


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Y'all know you can PM Appleheart with your address right?  You don't have to wait for her to PM you? Just click on the little box under her user name on the left hand side--it'll either be open or green, depending on whether she's online or not.
> 
> Betsy


Just did it.

Betsy, where would we be without you?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A question I frequently ask my husband.   

Betsy


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

AppleHeart isn't online, so I can't send a PM, but I'll be glad to sign as well. I agree with the sharpie idea because things can get lost in the mail  I ordered a proof copy for one of my novels and it ended up as undeliverable while the other package of books ordered on the same day from the same company arrived.  I'd hate to see anyone go through a lot of trouble only for the book to get lost after getting almost all the signatures.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You _can_ send a PM even if a person isn't on line. S/he'll get it next time s/he logs on.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

archer said:


> No worries on my end. Send me a message.
> 
> One thing you can do instead of sending the book is send a transparent label to each author, who signs it w/a Sharpie. Then you affix the labels at, say, the first page of the story written by that author. I do this all the time with long distance 'signings'. That way, we all need your address, we all send you the small, signed label, and you put 'em in. Takes a lot less time and money than sending the book around 15 times.
> 
> ...


Would anyone here want to step up to the plate and offer complete sets of signed labels for say -- a donation to Susan G. Komen Might save the wonderful authors from being inundated with individual requests for labels.

I've not bought a DTB version yet since I've gone almost exclusively Kindle but if such a set of labels were offered I very well might be persuaded to take the plunge. (Oh H377 who am I kidding -- I'll eventually buy a DTB version anyhow!)

And Archer -- I think that would be a wonderful idea -- and I'd expect you'd find it would garner some very frenzied and ferocious bidding.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay...Office Max sells those labels at fifteen or so to a sheet. We can mail a sheaf of them around to the authors, who can each sign one of them. Then we can offer them to readers to put into their books. This works really well for me...

Should I start a thread concerning the 'cover art' auction? People can submit bids privately, so it would be a 'silent' auction. 
What say you guys? More money for breast cancer research? I'll eat the cost of framing it.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

archer said:


> Okay...Office Max sells those labels at fifteen or so to a sheet. We can mail a sheaf of them around to the authors, who can each sign one of them. Then we can offer them to readers to put into their books. This works really well for me...
> 
> Should I start a thread concerning the 'cover art' auction? People can submit bids privately, so it would be a 'silent' auction.
> What say you guys? More money for breast cancer research? I'll eat the cost of framing it.


I like it. Show me how.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

archer said:


> Should I start a thread concerning the 'cover art' auction? People can submit bids privately, so it would be a 'silent' auction.
> What say you guys? More money for breast cancer research? I'll eat the cost of framing it.


That would be awesome!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Just saw this thread and quickly 1-clicked the Kindle edition.  I'm particularly anxious to read Ricky Sides' Coping With Breast Cancer since I am a cancer survivor (not breast, another less popular in the media form) and have contemplated writing a short story or book on the adventure.

BTW Harvey, is KindleBoards on Face Book?  If so (or not) this would be a great way to showcase our authors and spread the word worldwide.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Just saw this thread and quickly 1-clicked the Kindle edition. I'm particularly anxious to read Ricky Sides' Coping With Breast Cancer since I am a cancer survivor (not breast, another less popular in the media form) and have contemplated writing a short story or book on the adventure.
> 
> BTW Harvey, is KindleBoards on Face Book? If so (or not) this would be a great way to showcase our authors and spread the word worldwide.


Hi there,

I'm sorry to hear that you have endured a personal battle with cancer. I'm happy to hear that you are a survivor. If you ever need anything feel free to PM me here or email me at:

[email protected]

Sometimes it just helps to talk to someone.

Archer my friend,

That's a fine thing you offerred to do. You're such a kind Lady.

Have a great day everyone,
Ricky


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Just saw this thread and quickly 1-clicked the Kindle edition. I'm particularly anxious to read Ricky Sides' Coping With Breast Cancer since I am a cancer survivor (not breast, another less popular in the media form) and have contemplated writing a short story or book on the adventure.


There are more people who are cancer survivors than you would think. I survived a near-fatal fight with colon cancer two years ago, myself. That's one reason this project meant so much to me personally. I was completely cured, but I think I can safely say it was among the most horrible events of my life. Anything I can do to help spare someone else even a little of that, I'm all for it.

I have at times contemplated writing about the experience, but at the moment it's still a little too fresh in my memory for that. I want to give it a few years first before attempting to say much about it. I have the utmost respect for Ricky and his wife, because I know how difficult it must have been to write about their experience.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, as the first person to press the buy button for the DTB version, I'm happy to say, I receivd the book today. Yeah. Absoltely gorgeous. I'm gonna buy a few.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Reeses_Addict (Sep 21, 2009)

I would be happy to sign any books or labels or whatever. However it works out, you can count me in. I ordered two copies of the DTB that shipped today so I should see them soon. If we do end up going with the label idea, I would take a completed sheet of those.

@ archer. An auction for the cover is an awesome idea. If you do a silent type auction, you should at least post up the highest bid a few times so low bidders would be able to up theirs. 


edit: just found the auction postinghttp://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,15557.0.html


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

William Woodall said:


> There are more people who are cancer survivors than you would think. I survived a near-fatal fight with colon cancer two years ago, myself. That's one reason this project meant so much to me personally. I was completely cured, but I think I can safely say it was among the most horrible events of my life. Anything I can do to help spare someone else even a little of that, I'm all for it.
> 
> I have at times contemplated writing about the experience, but at the moment it's still a little too fresh in my memory for that. I want to give it a few years first before attempting to say much about it. I have the utmost respect for Ricky and his wife, because I know how difficult it must have been to write about their experience.


William,

Thank God you were cured. The literary world would be diminished by your loss.

I originally wrote the article because I wanted to reassure people that a diagnosis of the disease was not a death sentence. Hopefully the article will result in some few people experiencing a decrease in the fear factor.

My wife has been wonderfully supportive of the concept of having her story made public because she wants to help others.

You're right. It was difficult. But it may help others so I don't mind the discomfort I endured to write that article.

I got my paperback version today. I must say that I loved your story about the village and the owl. Well done sir.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Ricky Sides said:


> Hi there,
> I'm sorry to hear that you have endured a personal battle with cancer. I'm happy to hear that you are a survivor. If you ever need anything feel free to PM me here or email me at:
> [email protected]
> Sometimes it just helps to talk to someone.
> ...


Thank you for the offer Ricky - regarding my cancer, I wouldn't change a thing for several reasons - I tested a new drug that is now the "go to" treatment, met & fell in love with my husband during treatment, learned that it's OK to ask for help from time to time, learned to really use my computer, discovered the joys of Formula 1 racing, etc. Only downfall was that my employer cancelled my health insurance and I lost everything financially - savings, IRAs, retirement accounts, home, almost all possessions, parents took out a 2nd mortgage & I still owe them over $100K...and 11 years later still paying off my life-saving healthcare bills.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hope it's okay that I placed a little blog about this on my blogspot page. You can see if it sounds alright at: http://abooklover-sierra.blogspot.com/2009/11/virtual-imaginings-book-for-hope.html


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

F1Wild,

They say it takes the rain to make a rainbow. From what you have said I gather that you share something in common with my wife in that your battle with the disease left you a stronger lady. In some regards my wife's experience with cancer left her a better person. She is emotionally stronger. She is warmer and more compassionate and certainly more thoughtful and aware of the needs of others. I sense that perhaps this is something you too gained from your experience. 

Some people are precious gems in the rough waiting for outside pressure to polish them so that their full beauty can become apparent to all. 


Sierra,

I'm sorry about your loss. I hope one day the disease is conquered and no one need perish because of breast cancer. I don't think any single event will make that come to pass. I believe that it will be millions of small events combined that will make this a reality. You are helping to make this reality come to pass. Your site looks fine too me. 

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

@ book contributors: Wow! You are all so wonderful. Thanks.

@ Archer: I like the idea of the signed labels. Now, why didn't I think of that It also will keep the book in pristine condition and will prevent breaking the book spine like what happened 3 years ago when I sent an anthology book out to 4 authors for their signatures. It came back to me with 4 creases (break?) on the spine as the authors probably flattened the book to affix their signatures and I felt like crying. (How can an author treat his/her baby (<-- book) like that?, I asked myself.  ) 

@ Ricky: I read your story first as breast CA runs in my family. Thank you for sharing your experience with us. Made me tear up many times that I had to stop, close my eyes, give thanks and send a prayer upwards (or downwards or sidewards) that family members and friends and everyone afflicted with this and other types of CA will continue to stay healthy and in remission....

Will be reading the rest of the short stories anon.

Thanks once again.

Edith


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Just downloaded one from Smashwords.  I have to wait a bit until I have the funding for a paperback.  Good stuff, folks.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

You're welcome Edith.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Ricky Sides said:


> F1Wild,
> They say it takes the rain to make a rainbow... Some people are precious gems in the rough waiting for outside pressure to polish them so that their full beauty can become apparent to all.


When I was diagnosed I never ever thought of it as a deaths sentence (even after looking at the online info or the statistics after new of the spread to the lymphs) - I kinda thought of it as a big adventure. No kidding! I thought every single part was pretty cool!

The worst part (besides financial ruin) is the guilt I feel when I learn of someone passing from my cancer. The ol' why did I survive, why me thing.

BTW, I was always a diamond.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> BTW, I was always a diamond.


Lol I stand corrected.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Christopher L. Hughes (Sep 12, 2009)

I am so late in catching up with this thread!!  I would be happy to sign any copies, be it in hand or the Sharpie thing etc .... I will go back and re-read everything when I get a chance so I'm on the same page with everyone .... we are in the middle of a move from Florida to California so am a bit frazzled to say the least! ... and the internet just got hooked up in the new house so the first place I checked was this thread!!

... so once I get a minute I will catch up and send the PM, address, etc .....

Great Job Everyone!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Christopher L. Hughes said:


> I am so late in catching up with this thread!! I would be happy to sign any copies, be it in hand or the Sharpie thing etc .... I will go back and re-read everything when I get a chance so I'm on the same page with everyone .... we are in the middle of a move from Florida to California so am a bit frazzled to say the least! ... and the internet just got hooked up in the new house so the first place I checked was this thread!!
> ... so once I get a minute I will catch up and send the PM, address, etc .....
> Great Job Everyone!


Good luck with your move! Hope you're not driving, but if you are hope you stop in AZ- we're beautiful!!!


----------



## Christopher L. Hughes (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes,.............. we drove!!!  With two cats and a dog!!  They now think they are supposed to have a new place to live every night! And we did go through Arizona, in fact we lived in Mesa for six years before so we know all about it.....


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Christopher L. Hughes said:


> Yes,.............. we drove!!! With two cats and a dog!! They now think they are supposed to have a new place to live every night! And we did go through Arizona, in fact we lived in Mesa for six years before so we know all about it.....


OMG - with the animals must have been a......blast. I hope Mesa wasn't your most scenic delve into AZ.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Thumper:  I'll go to Office Max today and buy enough labels for all the authors.  Then I'll send them to you...mine will be signed already. If you don't mind being the 'distributor', you can mail them out to each author (you have their contact info), they can return them (signed) to you, and you can then put them in (since folks will be ordering the signed books from you, right?). Our other Kindlefriends who have purchased them already can get a set of signed labels from you--for postage, of course.

What do you say to that notion?

--'Archer'


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

What a nice idea, archer!  Very sweet!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

archer said:


> Thumper: I'll go to Office Max today and buy enough labels for all the authors. Then I'll send them to you...mine will be signed already. If you don't mind being the 'distributor', you can mail them out to each author (you have their contact info), they can return them (signed) to you, and you can then put them in (since folks will be ordering the signed books from you, right?). Our other Kindlefriends who have purchased them already can get a set of signed labels from you--for postage, of course.
> 
> What do you say to that notion?
> 
> --'Archer'


Wait..what am I doing? I'm a little brain fogged at the moment. But I also don't have anyone's address, just their email.


----------



## Christopher L. Hughes (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi Thumper .... I just sent you my address ... thanks again to you and Archer for being so organized!

I finally ordered my book today!  Can't wait to read it! .... well most of the stories anyway .... no need to read Frogs again!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Christopher L. Hughes said:


> Hi Thumper .... I just sent you my address ... thanks again to you and Archer for being so organized!
> 
> I finally ordered my book today! Can't wait to read it! .... well most of the stories anyway .... no need to read Frogs again!


I'm not sure you can call me organized...I'm still not sure what it is I'm expected to do.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Thumper:

I believe you are supposed to be the 'signed label collection center' since you have the books, right? I send you the blanks (mine will be signed already), you send a sheet of them to each author, and they send them back signed. You get to put them in the books, I think.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

archer said:


> Thumper:
> 
> I believe you are supposed to be the 'signed label collection center' since you have the books, right? I send you the blanks (mine will be signed already), you send a sheet of them to each author, and they send them back signed. You get to put them in the books, I think.


I have no idea what's going on, really....last I knew someone wanted signatures for a single book...I would presume they could distribute the labels and collect the signatures. I agreed to sign a book or a label, but that was it.

I don't have any copies of the book on hand _to_ stick labels in, and with Christmas rapidly approaching (with added stress of my kid losing his job and needing help for the foreseeable future) I'm not inclined to invest any more of my own money into this.

I'm not trying to be a jerk...but I've already spent quite a bit on this venture, and a carton of books won't be cheap; there's no guarantee of a return on them. If I already had them on hand, sure... but I don't.

Sorry to be a downer...


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I just didn't understand. I thought you were the publisher of the printed books, therefore you had some already on hand. 
Anyway, if we can at least distribute labels to the various authors, people who want signed ones can request a set of labels, I guess. 
Meanwhile, the one signed copy should be no problem, right? I'll send you a label to put on it. 
I doubt there's going to be a huge run on signed copies, anyway.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

archer said:


> I just didn't understand. I thought you were the publisher of the printed books, therefore you had some already on hand.
> Anyway, if we can at least distribute labels to the various authors, people who want signed ones can request a set of labels, I guess.
> Meanwhile, the one signed copy should be no problem, right? I'll send you a label to put on it.
> I doubt there's going to be a huge run on signed copies, anyway.


I do own the publishing company, but we don't handle our own fulfillment for distribution; given this was primarily a Kindle book, it didn't make sense to buy stock to keep on hand.

Appleheart is the one who wanted a signed copy...I would think it would make more sense to send the labels to her. I personally only have one copy, and I'd kinda like to keep it...


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey, guys...I've got a suggestion for the title of the sequel.
How about 'Virtual Journeys'?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jumping in here, I think the original idea was to have a set of labels signed by all the authors in the collection.  Anyone who has purchased a physical copy could send a SASE for a set of labels to paste in the book they (like AppleHeart) had already purchased...this would save someone from having to mail their copy to each author for signature.  So if, for example, Thumper is going to be the keeper of the labels, AppleHeart would just send her a SASE and get back a sheet of labels.

Betsy


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

HA! 
As usual, Betsy makes everything clear. 

(Forgive me...I'm easily confused. I blame it on the imminent beginning of my sabbatical. Having trouble focusing! Four months with creative projects at the top of my list!! Can I get a 'Woo-hoo'?)

If Thumper doesn't want to be the 'keeper of the labels' I will...that way I can send 'em out, get 'em back signed, and send 'em out in sets to any who ask for them. 
Any and all authors who want to participate should then send addies to Thumper or to me, Archer. 

Attempting to be helpful, as always.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

archer said:


> If Thumper doesn't want to be the 'keeper of the labels' I will...that way I can send 'em out, get 'em back signed, and send 'em out in sets to any who ask for them.
> Any and all authors who want to participate should then send addies to Thumper or to me, Archer.


I would be very grateful if you could do it. I feel like I'm being a jerk for not doing it, but when it comes to stuff like that, I develop a major case of Teh Dumb and don't get things sent out as timely as I should. Format a book? I'm on it. I'll happily spend hours at my desk working. Organize a mailing list? It's better in the hands of a first grader, because a first grader will remember to actually DO it.

This is also why I have not sent out Christmas cards in about 6 years...


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

LOL Thumper, I think it's been 13 years for me to send actual paper cards.

Have a great Thanksgiving evening Ma'am.

Ricky


----------



## Randolphlalonde (Sep 12, 2009)

I just re-announced the arrival of the anthology on my blog here: http://randolphlalonde.blogspot.com/2009/11/inkblot-books-publishes-short-by.html

Thanks to all the contributors (Inkblot Books, Editor Liam Parker, Cover Artist C.S. Marks and all the participating authors). It's truly an honor to be included with the authors between the covers.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I just finished "Virtual Imaginings" and posted the fourth review of the book. It was marvelous reading, and I highly recommend it.

If you read my review and think it's helpful, would you please click "Yes" where it asks if the review is helpful.

http://www.amazon.com/review/R27L39A8NZI1CA/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm

Thanks,
JimC


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

That was a very nice review sir. 

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

I just got off the phone with my mother. I loaned her my paperback version of the book and she loved it. She wanted me to order three copies. She plans to use them for stocking stuffers during the holidays. One of those recipients will be a lady who fought the disease, but had to endure a double mastectomy. Mother told her about the book. That lady was touched that you all created the book to try to help defeat the disease. I know she'd want me to thank you all for her. So from Janette A. in Alabama, thank you all, and God bless you.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, anybody know how it's doing on sales?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

No. No one knows how it's doing on sales. No one has access to any of that information. It's top secret. Super top secret.

[sorry...couldn't resist...]

Last time I checked (a day before my laptop meltdown) we'd clocked in 85 Kindle copies and 4 at Smashwords; I'll get a print copy report in a few days.

Funds from Amazon sales will hit the bank in January, but as soon as I have a concrete dollar amount, I'll go ahead and make the donation to the Susan G. Komen Foundation.

Funds from print sales will not be released for 60 days (to account for returns) but once I have the numbers, I'll go ahead and fund that donation as well.

And no worries...I'll provide screen shots so you all will see exactly what the sales were and the amount donated was...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Ricky Sides said:


> Hi there folks,
> 
> I just got off the phone with my mother. I loaned her my paperback version of the book and she loved it. She wanted me to order three copies. She plans to use them for stocking stuffers during the holidays. One of those recipients will be a lady who fought the disease, but had to endure a double mastectomy. Mother told her about the book. That lady was touched that you all created the book to try to help defeat the disease. I know she'd want me to thank you all for her. So from Janette A. in Alabama, thank you all, and God bless you.
> 
> ...


That right there...that makes it all worthwhile...


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

Apologies to all if my request for authors' signatures has caused any problems, it was never my intention.

I have almost everyone's books here and will be mailing the books (the ones the collaborators had suggested I get to accompany _Virtual Imaginings_ in the first basket) out as soon as I figure out who's the first.

I do need suggestions from Thumper and Randolph Lalonde on what book I should get of theirs to accompany _VI_. I also just realize that there was another Thompson aside from Thumper who had contributed a short story and I can't seem to find any other books of his listed anywhere, so I am wondering if this is his only work?

I am working on the second basket and will include in it a second book each from the collaborators who have more than one book to their name. The contents will prolly be more than what I have already listed below by April or closer to raffle date!

For instanceTo name a few authors w/multiple books)

Ed, _Look Away Silence_ in basket #1 and _Jade Owl _ in #2

Brendan, book #1 of _TRCoG_ in basket #1 and _Tempo Rubato _ in #2

RJ, _Waiting for Spring_ in both baskets

Archer, _Elfhunter_ in #1 and again in #2, unless you want another of your books

Maria, _Sojourner_ in #1 and another book (please suggest title to go) in #2

JDean, Summoning of Clade Josso in #1 and another book (? title) in #2

William, Cry For The Moon in #1 and another book (please suggest title to go) in #2

Thumper, any one from your list for the 2 basket (or please suggest two titles, one for #1 and another for #2)

Ricky, maybe _Peacekeeper_ book #1 for both baskets (or please suggest another title for 2nd basket)

*Richard, are your 2 books only available in Kindle format? Any DTBs available for the basket? If yes, what would you like me to include in both baskets?*

CaptJack, _Grinzleville - The Grulling's Adventure _ will be in both baskets unless you have another book for #2

MRHicks, _In Her Name _ books in basket #2

Mike, _Barracuda_ in #2 (if there's a 2nd book, it'll be included)

Yale, _Advantage Disadvantage _ in #2 (as above)

MBalkind, _Sudden Death _ and _Dead Ball _ in #2

Kevis, _Legend of Witchbane _ and _Rogue Hunter _ in #2

Dennis, _Soul Identity _ and _Soul Intent _ in #2

Matthew, _Parallel Worlds_ (Paraworld Zero) in #2

For those with only one book that I am aware of, if you have another book by April, 2010, I can and will include them in #2 also.

Giving other readers opportunity to discover other authors to read (& support) is my way of thanking all you Indie authors for enriching my life and helping me stay sane! THANK YOU.

Hope I am not hijacking this topic.

Sincerely,

ebc


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

No, my friend...I'm glad you reminded me to send you some pesky signatures.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I would also suggest that everyone wanting to support "Virtual Imaginings" go to the book page and check the tag boxes. This would make the book more visible in keyword searches.

Kindle: Virtual Imaginings









Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Virtual-Imaginings-Liam-Parker/dp/1932461221/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1259894523&sr=1-2


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

AppleHeart said:


> I do need suggestions from Thumper and Randolph Lalonde on what book I should get of theirs to accompany _VI_. I also just realize that there was another Thompson aside from Thumper who had contributed a short story and I can't seem to find any other books of his listed anywhere, so I am wondering if this is his only work?


The other Thompson would be the Spouse Thingy...he has only written that short story.

Two of my books...I would suggest "Charybdis" for one, since that's the first of a series, and "It's Not About the Cookies" for the other, since it's not part of any series. PM me with an address and I'll send you copies...I think I have one of each on hand.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

AppleHeart said:


> Maria, _Sojourner_ in #1 and another book (please suggest title to go) in #2


The other book I would suggest is When Angels Cry.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Just bought it (Kindle version)! Looks interesting, though it will have to wait because I'm reading only Xmas books this month


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Bought it!! Gotta support our kindleboard geniuses.


----------

